# Favorite plants



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What was your first plant ever?

What are your favorite plants? 

Do you prefer to grow high light, low light, somwhere in the middle? 

How about some pics!?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Favorite Plants:

Anubias
Java Fern
Sagittaria subulata
Anacharis canadensis
Aponogeton Capuronii
Aponogeton crispus
Broad Leaf Chain Sword
Crinum Natans
Dwarf Hairgrass
Dwarf Sag
Ozelot Sword
Radican Sword
Rubin Sword
Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
Vallisneria spiralis
Süßwassertang

Mainly mid light


pics lol I'll put it on the list :wink2:


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pretty big fan of anubias. While considered an *easy* plant, I often have trouble with them. It was such a joy to see one of them flower. I will need to dig up the picture.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is my favorite plant, other than Limnophila longefolia, and Rotala walichii. Bucephalandra

My first plant I believe was java ferns. Still love them and house them. 

I prefer mostly low light but did enjoy my high light high tech setup. The fish i keep prefer the lower light end of the spectrum.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

My favorite has to be when you see perfect flame or Xmas moss, its just breathtaking


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

These are my favorite aqua plants (Easy) to take care of it. Anubias barteri var. angustifolia , Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia, Java Fern, and Wisteria. My aqua plants prefer low light that would save my energy - efficient and enhancing. Mini Compact Fluorescent light. Nice breathtaking smell!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

My favorite plant ever was the ludwigia hybrid I got from bev years ago. It turned a gourgous red/orange as it got closer to the lights


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine is the Anubias Nana. It represents to me that beauty can be simple. I think it is the form of Beauty in plant form. It is also very easy to grow which is a plus.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Summer said:


> My favorite plant ever was the ludwigia hybrid I got from bev years ago. It turned a gourgous red/orange as it got closer to the lights


I am sending more of this when you are ready


----------

